# TFDFISh review?



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Couldn't see a review for them.
I am interested in purchasing some stock that I can't get in my stores.
Since they have a $200.00 minimum order, its not too expensive, might be able to find someone to split the order with as well.
Anyone have experiences?


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

Joe/Karen are nice people to deal with over the phone. 

I ordered quite few times with over 500 bucks each time and was always happy with my orders as well as a order that ended up being 50 bucks as it was on sale and I didn't know about it lol.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Thats a good deal!


----------



## billb1 (May 29, 2009)

I have ordered from them twice before and have had pretty good luck. I did get some oto's that were in bad shape this past order but previous to that the otos had been perfect. Good prices and I did not have to order $200. They have been selling on Aquabid with much smaller deals so they may have relaxed the minumum order recently.

Bill


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

What fish are you looking for? Personally, I'd buy from breeders rather than a distributor. That person just buys and resells fish. I guess if the fish is only available wild-caught, it doesn't matter, but I dunno. I guess there are other people out there I'd personally rather support.

GL regardless.


----------

